# fritzz ´09...probleme mit schaltauge(n)



## homerkills (22. November 2009)

tach zusammen!

nach nun 3! abgerissenen schaltaugen..daraus folgend 2! zerstörten schaltwerken und mehreren!! speichenrissen würde ich jetzt mal gerne etwas von den cube mitarbeitern dazu hören.

jedes der 3 schaltaugen ist an EXAKT gleicher stelle aufgerissen.es reist immer die gewindewand ein bis der bolzen der bike und schaltauge verbinden keinen kranftschluss mehr hat. (siehe angehängtes bild)

die fahrsituation. 50-70cm "drop"..wenn man es so nennen darf...in leichte schräge hinein.

2 der schaltaugen sind in genannter situation gerissen.(gleicher ort..gleicher sprung)

das andere war durch einen sturz vorgeschädigt und hat schließlich auf einem wurzeltrail den geist aufgegeben.

mit der bitte um stellungnahme.

mfg...homer


----------



## acid-driver (22. November 2009)

homerkills schrieb:


> ...cube mitarbeitern...
> 
> ...
> 
> mit der bitte um stellungnahme.



ich glaube, darauf kannst du lange warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (22. November 2009)

Das vermut' ich auch, Cube hält sich hier doch sehr zurück 

Für einige weitere Infos, schau einfach hier.


----------



## homerkills (22. November 2009)

danke soweit...den thread kenne ich...hab dort auch schon mal mein leid kund getan.

wäre natürlich traurig wenn sich in einem hersteller-thread nicht mal einer der mitarbeiter verirrt 

wie auch immer...wenn einer eine lösung zum schaltaugen-problem weiß...immer her damit.


----------



## Master | Torben (23. November 2009)

Was sagt denn der Händler dazu bei dem du das Bike / Rahmen gekauft hast?


----------



## homerkills (23. November 2009)

moin..

die abwicklung über den händler läuft bis jetzt sehr gut...ich vermute aber nur weils ein guter kumpel ist...und nicht weil cube so super kulant ist.

das ist aber nicht die frage bzw. die lösung.

ich als materialtechnischer leie denke das die wandstärke der gewindebohrung im schaltauge einfach zu gering ist oder aber das verwendete alu zu weich.
wie gesagt..alles vermutung!

ich werde die tage mal ein paar bilder der schaltaugen hochladen.

bis dahin
grüße vom homer


----------



## Master | Torben (23. November 2009)

Wenn der Händler das gut regelt ist das doch in Ordnung 

Du bist (für mich) bisher der erste der sich über stetig abreißende Schaltaugen beschwert.


----------



## homerkills (23. November 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wenn der Händler das gut regelt ist das doch in Ordnung
> 
> Du bist (für mich) bisher der erste der sich über stetig abreißende Schaltaugen beschwert.




in post nr 3 ist ein link mit ähnlicher problematik.

schön und gut das mein hänlder so gut zu mir ist...trotzdem ist bei jedem abriss die tour vorbei da das schaltwerk die speichen so sehr mag


----------



## Master | Torben (23. November 2009)

Das ist natürlich richtig Kacke! In so einem Fall würde ich meinen Händler auch rannehmen die Schäden zu beseitigen die an anderen Teilen entstanden sind. Im Zweifelsfall den Rahmen an Cube schicken und dem Kunden (also dir) ein anderes Rad verkaufen (ansonsten regelt er es nicht wirklich gut wenn auch nach dem zweiten kaputten Schaltauge nur ein neues verbaut wird).


----------



## EagleEye (24. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir so das Bild von dir anseh wo es gerissen ist, würde ich vermuten das du dein Schaltwerk in den Boden oder gegen ein Hinderniss gerammt hast.
Weil rein optisch sollte die Stelle am Gewinde stabil genug sein und gerade wenn du 2 an der gleichen Stelle verlierst würde ich nicht von nem Materialschaden ausgehen 

So wie ich das zur Zeit gemerkt hab kommen die anderen Probleme daher wenn sich die Schrauben vom Schaltwerk lösen und es sich frei bewegen kann. Seit ich die Schraube regelmäßig kontrolliere (sie war auch noch nicht wieder locker) hab ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## homerkills (24. November 2009)

moin..

also nochmal die situation...freies gelände...kaum buschwerk...bunker-mäßige betonplatte von der aus man in eine schräge droppen kann.
also verhakelt hat sich das schaltwerk nirgends.

aber dein tipp mit der sich lockernden schaltwerks schraube...da könnte was dran sein.(die hauptlager schraube löst sich ja auch hin und wieder mal wenn kein loctite verwendet wurde)

ich behalte es mal im auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (24. November 2009)

homerkills schrieb:


> moin..
> 
> also nochmal die situation...freies gelände...kaum buschwerk...bunker-mäßige betonplatte von der aus man in eine schräge droppen kann.
> also verhakelt hat sich das schaltwerk nirgends.
> ...



btw: wie siehts mit der kettenlänge aus ??? eventuell zu kurz ???

die schraube ist als sollbruchstelle konstruiert (einfach mal bei syntace anrufen und sich erklären lassen) und wenn da zuviel zug drauf kommt (z.b. aufgrund zu kurzer kette - bzw. hinterbau "längt" sich beim einfedern) - schert das teil ab.
auf der einen seite gut - bleibt im zweifel das schaltwerk heile. auf der anderen seite schlecht - kaputte speichen etc....

prüf das mal


----------



## homerkills (24. November 2009)

kurzes update...

cube lässt das bike auf ihre kosten abholen (und zurück bringen)und checkt das ganze im werk. 

@ kinschman

kette hat gepasst.
es ist nicht die schraube abgeschert sondern das innengewinde im schaltauge ist aufgerissen/aufgeplatzt.


----------



## Robodackel2000 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei einem Kumel von mir hat der Stift von der Schaltung auch die Nase vom Schaltauge abgerissen. Er hat es erst gar nicht bemerkt und ist ne Zeit lang so rum gefahren und die Schaltung ist die ganze Zeit an den Rahmen geschlagen  Bei meiner Schaltung stimmt seit ein paar Tagen auch was nicht mehr und nichts lässt sich nachstellen... Werd jetzt auch mal das Schaltauge und alle Schrauben genauer inspizieren, mein Fritzz war ******* vormontiert (nicht alles so fest und passend wie es sein sollte) ist hoffentlich nur irgendwas locker, hatte auch schon überlegt die Kette zu kürzen, ein Glück, dass ich das noch nicht getan hab...


----------



## homerkills (5. Dezember 2009)

kurzes endergebniss....

heute ist mein fritzz zurück gekommen.alle schäden wie speichen..schaltwerk etc. wurden ersetzt.zusätzlich wurde der hintere schaltzug erneuert.

nun zum eigentlichen problem.cube hat mir eine etwas längere schraube eingebaut(rahmen-->schaltauge). diese hat nun 2-3 gewindegänge mehr material zum festhalten.ich hoffe mal das es das bringt!

so sollte es bei ALLEN!! herstellern laufen!
danke cube


----------



## WilliButz (7. Februar 2010)

Servus, 

schaut mal hier vorbei: 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312

Ganz unten sind Zip-Dateien mit den CAD-Daten vom X-12-System, in denen finden sich PDFs, die die Maße von Schaltauge, Schraube etc. enthalten.

Daraus schließe ich, dass auch die Schaltaugen, die man direkt bei Syntace bestellen kann (nur 9-Versand) verwenden kann.

Komischerweise gab es bzgl. Schaltauge bei der Liteville-Fraktion noch keine Klagen, vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die einde Entlastung auf die Kettenstrebe verwenden (Rockguard), was Cube nicht macht.

Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## EagleEye (8. Februar 2010)

Also das 2. Schaltauge ist bei mir zwar angeschlagen hält aber komischerweise  schon seit dem ich hier geschrieben hab. Ich kontrolliere jetzt nur immer wieder ob das Schaltwerk noch fest sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (8. Februar 2010)

Also bestelle ich mein Schaltauge doch lieber bei Syntace direkt!
Wollte mir eines als Ersatz beim Cube-Händler holen.


Gruß


----------



## wildermarkus (8. Februar 2010)

Kann natürlich auch am Rockguard liegen.
Da kann sich die Schraube vom Schaltwerk nicht lösen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

Mit bedauern muss ich eure Beiträge lesen.
Ich selbst bin noch nicht betroffen von dem beschriebenen Problem, jedoch hole ich mir die Tage mein 2. Bike ins Haus, welches mit einer x12 Steckachse ausgestattet ist und ich habe definitiv kein Bock, dass mir das Schaltauge verreckt und in Folge das Schaltwerk mein Laufrad und noch mehr in Mitleidenschaft zieht.

In der Tat verhindert der Rockguard, dass sich die Shadow-Schaltwerksschraube löst, doch ich habe schon irgendwo hier im Forum Bilder von Schaltaugen gesehen, welche trotz Rockguard aussahen, wie das vom User EagleEye:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6287095&postcount=3

Bei den Liteville Rahmen gabs aber bisher immer nur Probleme mit dem x12 Schaltauge in Verbindung mit dem Saint Schaltwerk, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

Irgendwie scheint da eine gewisse Inkompatibilität vorhanden zu sein, was x12 Schaltaugen und Shadow Schaltwerke angeht. Eigentlich richtig doof, da beide "Standards" gut auf dem Vormarsch und an sich auch toll sind.

Selber fahre ich ein XTR Schaltwerk, werde mir mal meins etwas genauer ansehen und melde mich diese Tage nochmal, vllt. fällt mir auch ein Saint Schaltwerk zur Ansicht und zum Vergleich in die Hände...

Hoffentlich kriegen wir das Problem zusammen in den Griff, bis bald...


----------



## WilliButz (17. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Bei den Liteville Rahmen gabs aber bisher immer nur Probleme mit dem x12 Schaltauge in Verbindung mit dem Saint Schaltwerk, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
> 
> Irgendwie scheint da eine gewisse Inkompatibilität vorhanden zu sein, was x12 Schaltaugen und Shadow Schaltwerke angeht. Eigentlich richtig doof, da beide "Standards" gut auf dem Vormarsch und an sich auch toll sind.



Was ich komisch finde: 
Liteville gibt für deren Bikes (301 Mk8 bspw) sogar Shimano Shadow vor.
http://www.liteville.de/d/22_36/lit...ungsanleitung_Liteville_301_Mk8_ver-07_LQ.pdf

Der Rockguard dient in 1. Linie auch der Entlastung des Schaltauges, da es Kräfte in den Rahmen einleitet.

LG
Willi


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Februar 2010)

Aaalso:
2 neue Erkenntnisse.

1. Mein zukünftiges wird wohl nun serienmäßig ohne Rockguard ausgeliefert. Da der Rahmen wohl auf den neueren Rockguard II vorbereitet ist und dieser eh sicher noch nicht lieferbar ist, betriffts mich nun auch stärker.

2. Shimano ist schuld! Habe heute zufälliger Weise ein XT Shadow Schaltwerk an einem nackten Lapierre Spicy betrachten können, da ist wohlgemerkt ein anderes "Schaltaugen System" verbaut. Eben konventionell, wie man es von anderen Rahmen kennt, welche kein x12 haben.
Die Überlappung von diesem "Nippel" am Schaltwerk und dem Schaltauge ist fast schon lächerlich! Dieser "Nippel" ist einfach viel zu Kurz ausgeführt und somit ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann sich dieser durch das Schaltauge arbeitet, egal ob x12 oder konventionell.

Im Liteville Forum wurde von einem User mal erwähnt, dass man Schraubensicherung zur Montage des Schaltwerks hernehmen sollte. Das unterbindet zumindest das langsame Lösen vom Schaltwerk, sodass das durcharbeiten des Schaltauges verlangsamt wird...

Idealer Weise müsste man diese Platte am Shadow Schaltwerk nachbauen, jedoch mit einem längerem Anschlag, welcher besser auf das Schaltauge drückt statt sich nur eingräbt.

Ich werde das Thema weiter verfolgen, über mögliche Lösungsansätze wäre ich dankbar


----------



## EagleEye (17. Februar 2010)

Mein Lösungsansatz, immer nachsehen ob alles fest ist, dann passt das schon. in den letzten Monaten hat sich bei mir auch nichts mehr gelöst und seit dem hällt das alles problemlos


----------



## homerkills (17. Februar 2010)

moin...

seit cube mein bike in den händen hatte und eine längere schaltaugen-schraube verbaut hat..ist bei mir auch ruhe.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Februar 2010)

Was mir nur auch ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist, dass bei einigen wohl der Schaltaugen-Bolzen verreckt ist, bei einfachen Drops etc...
Hoffe inständig, dass Cube da eine andere Schraube verwendet hat als Syntace, sodass es nur daran lag...

EDIT:



homerkills schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> seit cube mein bike in den händen hatte und eine längere schaltaugen-schraube verbaut hat..ist bei mir auch ruhe.



Wärst du bereit diese mal herauszuschrauben und ordentlich zu vermessen?
Also komplette Länge und Gewindelänge, wäre nett 

Und zum Vergleich jemand mit der Standardschraube auch mal vermessen bitte, ich würde meine Originalschraube von Syntace vermessen...


----------



## homerkills (17. Februar 2010)

nur um missverstÃ¤ndnissen vorzubeugen...

bei mir ist das schaltauge an der immer gleichen stelle eingerissen.ca 70cm "drop"  ins flat.
dabei wurde dann das gewinde aufgeweitet und das schaltauge ist sozusagen vom rahmen abgefallen.
die schraube selbst war immer intakt.
laut cube wurde eine etwas lÃ¤ngere schraube verbaut die das gewinde komplett ausfÃ¼llt und somit ein erneutes einreiÃen des schaltauges verhindern soll.
bisher mit erfolg.
aktuelles schaltauge ist Ã¼brigens ein standard teil welches es zb. bei h&s fÃ¼r 13â¬ gibt

ich hoffe das ich ans vermessen denke...habe das bike zur zeit nicht in meiner nÃ¤he.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Februar 2010)

es heisst 1. standard und 2. gibts das Schaltauge wohl über syntace für nur 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (17. Februar 2010)

danke für deutsch und mathe unterricht


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Februar 2010)

jetzt muss ich mich selbst nochmal verbessern, evtl.
Das Schaltauge von Syntace gibts für 9, jedoch ohne Schraube, vielleicht ist ja bei den anderen Angeboten für nen 2-stelligen Betrag die Schraube enthalten...
Wobei man sich ja eigentlich das Ersatzschaltauge sparen kann, die Schraube soll es ja zerreissen, nicht das Schaltauge.


----------



## WilliButz (17. Februar 2010)

Cube-Schraube und Syntace-Schraube unterscheiden sich minimal.

Kann morgen mal ein Bild machen. Zeichnung der Syntace-Schraube siehe oben.

Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass die Anschlagfläche Schaltwerk-Schaltauge zu klein ist. Also Shimano...

LG
Willi


----------



## homerkills (18. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mich selbst nochmal verbessern, evtl.
> Das Schaltauge von Syntace gibts für 9, jedoch ohne Schraube, vielleicht ist ja bei den anderen Angeboten für nen 2-stelligen Betrag die Schraube enthalten...
> Wobei man sich ja eigentlich das Ersatzschaltauge sparen kann, die Schraube soll es ja zerreissen, nicht das Schaltauge.



bei mir war es wie gesagt umgekehrt..schraube ganz..auge schrott.
die angebote die ich so gefunden habe..h&s und schaltauge.de...waren immer ohne schraube.


----------



## EagleEye (18. Februar 2010)

Schaltauge.de ist mit Schraube, zumindest hab ich in meinen beiden die ich bekommen hab ne Schraube drin


----------



## MG (18. Februar 2010)

@phonedetector:
Normalerweise sollte die X12 Schaltaugenschraube als Aluminiumschraube mit integrierter Sollbruchstelle ausgeführt sein. Die Gründe dafür sind das geringere Gewicht und die Sollbruchstele. Cube verbaut aber aus .....gründen Stahlschrauben ohne Sollbruchstelle. Welches Teil bei dieser Kombination das Schwächste ist wird sich erst auf Dauer zeigen.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## WilliButz (18. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @phonedetector:
> Normalerweise sollte die X12 Schaltaugenschraube als Aluminiumschraube mit integrierter Sollbruchstelle ausgeführt sein. Die Gründe dafür sind das geringere Gewicht und die Sollbruchstele. Cube verbaut aber aus .....gründen Stahlschrauben ohne Sollbruchstelle. Welches Teil bei dieser Kombination das Schwächste ist wird sich erst auf Dauer zeigen.



Servus Michi, 

stimmt, den Unterschied sieht man, wenn man beide Schrauben nebeneinander legt (oder auf die Zeichnung schaut...).
Die Cube weicht ab, hat nicht diese schmale Stelle oberhalb vom Gewinde.

Frage am Rande: die Form des Schaltauges ist im X-12-Patent festgelegt und überall gleich, oder? Wenn ich über den Tellerrand zu Euch oder Canyon schaue... werden die auch zentral gefertigt oder lässt die jeder Hersteller woanders fräsen...? 

LG
Willi


----------



## wildermarkus (20. Februar 2010)

Gute Frage !
Würde mich auch interessieren!

Wenn ich mir eines als Ersatz zulegen will,bekomm ich überall das Gleiche?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## WilliButz (28. Februar 2010)

So, hier endlich mal ein Bild von der Cube- und der Syntace-Schaltaugen-Schraube.







Unterschiede:
-Sollbruchstelle
-Durchmesser vom Kopf der Syntace ist kleiner

Achja, Canyon verbaut das Standard-Syntace Schaltauge mit der Standard-Schraube am Torque...
http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z08_02

LG
Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. März 2010)

Die Syntace schraube passt aber am Fritzz? Der unterschiedliche Kopfdurchmesser sollte ja kein Problem sein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## WilliButz (1. März 2010)

Passt schon. Nur eben oben am Kopf hast Du mehr "Luft". Dürfte aber nicht das Problem sein, da kein seitlicher Druck auf das Schaltauge kommt.

Syntace und Cube-Schaltauge sind übrigends gleich-schwer.

LG
Willi


----------

